# AOKP on Transformer Prime...?



## HeCareth

*AOKP on Transformer Prime Poll*​
*Would you like to see AOKP on the Prime?*

Yes2233.85%Yes, and I'm willing to donate to the developers to do it3655.38%No, I will just wait for CM969.23%No, I'm running it Stock no matter what11.54%


----------



## HeCareth

So I am currently running AOKP on the Galaxy Nexus and I am loving it. It would be nice to also get it on my Transformer Prime. I just wanted to start a poll to see who would be interested in seeing it.


----------



## wera750

Would love it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kregstrong

I'd love it. Amazing on gnex

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## GatorsUF

I too would love it! Pleeeeeez Roman! Pleeeez

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djkinetic

i would absolutely love AOKP on the prime as well..but i think it mite b difficult due to the hardware differences present. IE Tegra 3


----------



## smokeelaa

djkinetic said:


> i would absolutely love AOKP on the prime as well..but i think it mite b difficult due to the hardware differences present. IE Tegra 3


Since there is a unreleased port of CM9 that appears to be pretty far along, I would think that AOKP would be able to leverage some of that work to get started since they are both ICS-based. Would that be accurate?


----------



## GatorsUF

I don't know a lot about development, but I would think AOKP could be built just fine no matter what processor was on the TP. I am pretty sure the processor only really causes issues with kernel development...which I look forward to some nice kernels for the TP.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## penskyc

Im pretty sure AOKP is based on the CM9 tree, so once a CM9 nightlies are released for TFP, i'm sure we will get it, he seems to be releasing it for the most of the popular devices, Im running it on my touchpad (which I'm selling for a TFP), and my Galaxy Nexus and love it, so I hope it see it as well


----------



## mean sixteen

Count me as one who would LOVE to run this on my TFP.

Sent through mental telepathy...or a TF201


----------



## Jeremiah_1988

I want AOKP for my prime

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## wera750

Someone should email Roman, begging and pleading...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dalingrin

I'm sure it'll happen once Bumble-Bee/CyanogenMod makes an AOSP based port for the device.


----------



## tg3x

Last night, PlayfulGod compiled it for me.

I made a thread on xda: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1523011

It's working, however it has a few bugs. If you want to take a test drive, you can! This is build 26. Build 27 coming soon.


----------



## JaredDavis

It would be nice if he offered his AOKP amazingness for both the Prime and the original Transformer, because I love it on my Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L

would love to see this


----------



## stanfna

Lots of progress!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1547665


----------



## SyNiK4L

a dude over at xda also compiled and fixed all the bugs for milestone 4. Running it now its awesome.its here now

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## kingdazy

And now the thread is closed, ay OPs request. :-/
WTF is going on over there in that section?

Just received my TFP, and would love some AOKP on this sweet thang.
(Also, would *really like to CNA ported...)


----------



## GatorsUF

kingdazy said:


> And now the thread is closed, ay OPs request. :-/
> WTF is going on over there in that section?
> 
> Just received my TFP, and would love some AOKP on this sweet thang.
> (Also, would *really like to CNA ported...)


Look in the tf201 forum here on root wiki. He has been posting over here for a while. He updated it to M5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GatorsUF

P.S. CNA quit...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jermaine151

You can find AOKP for the TF201 here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21161-rom-android-open-kang-project-build-36-5152012/


----------

